# not sure which way to go!!



## eat2live (May 18, 2011)

Hi
i found out i was type 2 diet only 2 weeks ago!!, from that moment on i knew i had to watch my diet, i am 16 stone and need to lose about 5 stone...but any would be nice,

i tried to keep to a low GI diet upto this monday, and lost 7lb in 10 days. although i did catch a tummy bug during that time,
i would have burgen bread with chicken and lots of salad, and sweet potatoe and other low Gi foods for tea...branflakes and half a bannana for breakfast which doesnt effect my BS too much...
the thing is i joined slimming world on monday, yrs ago when i was on it i lost 2 stone, and loved the green days...lots of pasta, rice potatoes etc...of course i have to crub these food now....today i struggled with SW...brnaflakes for breakfast...2 small slices of wholemeal bread with just salad..and sweet potatoe and beans for tea..
my main problem is i have good food already in that i can eat in moderation 
without each day of thinking of what and what i can eat...i already have to do that with diabetes!!
i will keep it up this week and see how it goes, but i feel i might be happier on the low GI and being careful of what i eat more than the SW diet can offer me, 
i would like to think i can eat 2 fish fingers with a small baked potatoe without  it being counted as syns, i think as a diabetic we are already limited to what we eat, without feeling more restricted,
i feel if it wasnt for the diabetes i would be great on the SW gorging on potatoes, rice and pasta all day just like before lol

so after all this why do i feel like i have failed already cos the SW doesnt feel right for me,
but surely i can keep losing weight  by eating healthy and lowish Gi

anyone else done this?
please advice if you can
thank you michele xx


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2011)

Hi Michelle, I'd say if you are not happy with the SW diet, or you find it incompatible with your diabetes management then go back to GI. One of our members, Lucy, is having great success following Rick Gallop's Express GI Diet for Busy People, so that might be worth a look


----------



## eat2live (May 18, 2011)

thanx so much Northerner for your reply...i might try a little longer but i font it a little boring and a tad restraining...thanx again x


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 18, 2011)

thinking about my diabetic diet, and slimming world - I think my current diet is closest to the "success express" days - with about half the plate as protein / carbs, and the rest as veg, although i do tweak it for the carbs which don't affect my sugars too much, and I have more nuts than would be allowed on SW


----------

